# House cats and gardens



## Supertrooper (30 March 2013)

To those with house cats do they go out in your gardens at all?

We've just had an offer accepted on a lovely terraced house with a courtyard garden. At the moment we live in a flat and since we rescued TC he has been a house cat only. 

He's not been bothered about this at all, he does sit and look out the windows sometimes but not that often TBH

I just wonder though if he'd like to go out when we have a garden but don't really want him going further so have you done anything to your gardens to stop them straying further?


----------



## hackneylass2 (31 March 2013)

Its nigh on impossible to cat proof a garden.

Our cats go into the garden for  strollabouts on a long lead wearing cat walking jackets...supervised by us. 
They get fresh air, interesting stuff to explore and can have a bask in the sun...and the main thing is they are safe.

Its a myth that cats need to roam free, if they have enough mental stimulation and exercise in-house. Cats are very adaptable, and what they have never known they never will miss.  Try one, just dont get an ordinary harness, cats are absolute Houdinis.


----------



## Supertrooper (31 March 2013)

Which cat walking jacket do you use?


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 April 2013)

I can highly recommend Mynwood Cat Jackets, fast delivery and although made to measure they have very tough velcro fastenings so are able to grow with your cat. I would not use anything else...and no, I do not have any connection with the seller, just a very happy customer!

http://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/

Hope that helps


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 April 2013)

Supertrooper said:



			To those with house cats do they go out in your gardens at all?

We've just had an offer accepted on a lovely terraced house with a courtyard garden. At the moment we live in a flat and since we rescued TC he has been a house cat only. 

He's not been bothered about this at all, he does sit and look out the windows sometimes but not that often TBH

I just wonder though if he'd like to go out when we have a garden but don't really want him going further so have you done anything to your gardens to stop them straying further?
		
Click to expand...


 well consider this.


Is he micro chipped
is there a busy road nearby
are there dominant cats or dogs close by
Is there a business or school nearby

 A cat that  who has been an indoor cat can find the outside world scary , not know the dangers of the road.  Or other things that can pt him in danger.  I would consider the harness or the other jacket thing below if you do.  

 Lastly you can have an outdoor pen which he can go in
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabric-Pe...UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&var=&hash=item43ad7e8c81

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=cat pen&_fscr=1


----------



## Supertrooper (1 April 2013)

L - he's only been a housecat for the last year, he was a stray before we got him and yes he is microchipped. 

I'll go by what he's telling us, he may not want to go out there xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 April 2013)

Although I've never had a house cat, I believe some people have success with cat proof fencing. Shouldn't be too expensive in a small garden and will give your cat some more freedom.

 When my old cat went blind/demented and lost her confidence roaming free, I used to pop her outside for feeding and she used to love sitting listening to the birds, smelling the air and letting the sun warm her bones.


----------



## Suelin (1 April 2013)

It is possible to cat proof fence a garden.  I had a friend who did that for her stud cat. He never got out and nothing could get in.  You need to ensure that the perimeter fence is at least 6 feet high without trees to help any escape plan.  At the top you need to fix some angle iron at a 45 degree angle to the existing fence at regular intervals.  Then using something like strawberry netting fix it to the angled iron making sure there are no gaps.  It is better if the netting is slightly slack as cats like to feel secure if they climb.  You are in effect making an overhang which needs to be long enough so that puss doesn't feel he can get around it.  Good luck and I'm sure that puss will appreciate your effort.


----------



## ecrozier (1 April 2013)

We have cat proofed our garden after losing our beloved British blue on the road outside (quiet village lane). We bought from a company called Purrfect fencing, it's essentially what Suelin described above though.


----------



## alsxx (2 April 2013)

We cat proofed our garden as described above, but DIY version. We used metal strips from wickes (commonly used for roof building!) and I ordered pigeon netting from online. I wouldn't bother with normal garden netting for fruit and veg, it's far to flimsy and will easily rip.

The only downside is on occasion we have had a cat jump in, which involves trying to catch it since it can't get out......


----------

